# Will the Gamo Buddy strap work on this stock?



## redroush00 (Dec 13, 2009)

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y298/r ... medium.jpg

The rifle has a reduced area near the rear of the stock. Anyone know if the sling will hold in this area?


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Don't know..but it you want to sling it use a barrel band and stock stud and use swivels.


----------

